# Nvu - Free Dreamweaver replacement



## kiddo (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry for posting this in the Photography section, it's really more "development" related.

So for those folks who like getting their hands dirty making their own web pages, read on.

Right now, the "gotta have" tool for web designers is Dreamweaver. It's a really very good program, but also very expensive.

I've been playing around with a free program called Nvu and have been blown away by how good it is. In fact, in rendering complex CSS layouts, it blows Dreamweaver out of the water!

As in comparing Photoshop to The Gimp, there are lots of similarities between Nvu and Dreamweaver. And also many differences, however, Nvu so far has all the important features for creating good web pages without all the expense of Dreamweaver. I havn't yet run into any show-stopping missing features in Nvu either.

Nvu is available for Linux, Mac and Windows and you can check it out here: http://www.nvu.com/index.php

One thing that seems to be missing from Nvu is the ability to work with "live" data. ie: display info from a database while editing the page. But this isn't much of a loss considering that Dreamweaver doesn't do this very well anyway. (If you need to do this, check out Zend Studio)

Again, sorry for posting this here but I know some of the groups techie folks read this forum.

Kiddo


----------



## Ligget (Dec 17, 2006)

Kiddo are you receiving any emails I sent?[]


----------



## kiddo (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Kiddo are you receiving any emails I sent?[]



Hi Mark. No, I receive nothing from you. Or anyone else here... Maybe my profile isn't up to date.

I sent you an email with the proper address.

If you not see it I am here:

kiddo AT linuxpuppy DOT net


----------



## bca1313 (Dec 17, 2006)

Kiddo,

I sent you some emails a while back, but you may not have gotten them.  If you get a chance will you PM me with a better contact?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 17, 2006)

Kiddo,
my e-mails don't seem to reach you either. Nice to know that you are posting here and hope that your health is improving.
Best regards,
-Peter-[]


----------



## kiddo (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Kiddo,
> my e-mails don't seem to reach you either. Nice to know that you are posting here and hope that your health is improving.
> Best regards,
> -Peter-[]



I updated my profile email address to be correct. Sorry if I missed anyones emails.

Kiddo
kiddo AT linuxpuppy DOT net


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 18, 2006)

Kiddo, pm sent.


----------



## Skye (Dec 18, 2006)

My only real problem with dreamweaver is the friggin fonts. I need to get some stylesheets set up...[!]


----------



## kiddo (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Kiddo, pm sent.



I set up a demo for you and sent you a link in email. Let me know what you think.

Kiddo


----------

